# Tarriffs and sending personal belongings to Portugal



## Joey8282 (Jul 2, 2021)

Hello
My 84 year old dad is resident in Portugal. He has me asked to send to him from England personal belongings consisting of clothing, shoes, boots, a camera, 1 DVD player, 3 small photo, glassware and a few small ornamental statue, packed in 3 boxes weighing 50 kg in total. All items are old. I have chosen DHL to send it by road. However, their website and email advice service is unhelpful regarding advice on completing the paperwork and advice on tariffs. 
As I understand I am able to get duty free clearance as used personal effects but it is not clear how this is achieved. Can anyone assist? Thanks in advance.


----------

